# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer

## minhthu1987

Ngày trước, chúng tôi đã có review chiếc bo mạch chủ ASUS H97-Pro, một giải pháp khá tốt dành cho đối tượng người dùng không phải là overclocker hay power user. Và bây giờ trong tay chúng tôi là chiếc bo mạch chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer, một sản phẩm mới được ASUS định hướng là mẫu bo mạch chủ đầu bảng cho series H97 của mình thay thế cho H97-Pro. Hiện tại đang là thời điểm các hãng sản xuất bo mạch chủ đang có xu hướng tạo ra hoặc nâng cấp các mẫu bo mạch chủ H97 của mình với nhiều tính năng hỗ trợ game thủ tốt hơn. Chúng ta đã thấy các hãng cạnh tranh trực tiếp với ASUS tại thị trường Việt Nam như MSI và Gigabyte đã làm với mẫu H97 Gaming 3. Và ASUS quyết định đáp trả bằng mẫu H97-Pro Gamer là sự giao thoa giữa H97-Pro dòng phổ thông và một chút thiết kế gaming đặc biệt là các tính năng dành cho game thủ vốn là đặc sản của dòng cao cấp ROG.


​
Cũng như H97-Pro, H97-Pro Gamer cho phép người dùng có thể ép xung thông qua thao tác cập nhật BIOS mới nhất từ ASUS và để thử nghiệm khả năng ép xung chúng tôi sẽ sử dụng vi xử lý lõi tứ i7-4770K Haswell (lẽ ra là i7-4790K Haswell Refresh nhưng rất tiếc mẫu vi xử lý này tạm thời đang được dùng cho project khác của Amtech và tôi không thể mượn được mẫu này để test). Giá cả của H97-Pro Gamer đã giảm khá mạnh kể từ lúc được debut lần đầu hồi tháng 7 từ *3.600.000 đồng* xuống còn *2.960.000 đồng.* Có thể nói đây là thời điểm rất tốt để có thể sở hữu một chiếc bo mạch chủ H97 đầu bảng thuộc dòng phổ thông của ASUS với giá rẻ.


Sau đây sẽ là phần đặc tả chi tiết của H97-Pro Gamer:


​
*Thiết kế bo mạch*



​Được thiết kế theo chuẩn ATX, H97-Pro Gamer có tông màu đen đỏ vốn đang là style phổ biến của gaming nên nhìn khá đẹp mắt và ngầu. Điểm khác biệt giữa H97-Pro Gamer và H97-Pro nằm ở khu vực khe cắm mở rộng PCI khi nó hỗ trợ:

2 khe PCIe x11 khe PCIe 3.0/2.0 x161 khe PCIe 2.0 x16 (tối đa x4)3 khe PCI
So với H97-Pro, Gamer đã thay đổi khe PCIe 2.0 từ x4 lên x16 cho phép game thủ có thể gắn thêm card đồ họa chạy SLI/CF 2-way chuẩn PCI Express 2.0 x16/x4. Nhưng nếu một trong 2 khe PCIe x1 có thiết bị sử dụng thì băng thông của khe PCI Express 2.0 sẽ giảm xuống còn x2, qua đó sẽ ảnh hưởng hiệu năng rất lớn cho card đồ họa thứ hai.


​Khu vực MOSFET, H97-Pro Gamer đã nâng cấp hệ thống phase nguồn lên 8+2 (thay vì 6+2 như H97-Pro) với 8 phase dành cho CPU và 2 phase dành cho RAM. Nhờ vậy mà khả năng ép xung của H97-Pro Gamer sẽ ổn hơn so với H97-Pro kha khá. Cũng như người tiền nhiệm, các tụ rắn sử dụng trên mobo được làm từ Nhật có khả năng chịu đựng tới 5000 giờvà khoảng không gian quanh socket CPU rất rộng rãi cho phép người dùng có thể lắp đặt các tản nhiệt to mà không lo ngại về vấn đề tương thích.


Ở kế bên phải khe PCIe x1 đầu tiên là khe cắm SSD chuẩn M.2, điều đặc biệt ở khe này là nó hỗ trợ các SSD M.2 chuẩn PCI Express lẫn SATA III qua đó khả năng tương thích phần cứng được nâng cao hơn. Rất may là khe SSD M.2 này, chúng tôi đã có sẵn mẫu M.2 SM2280 chuẩn SATA III của Kingston để thử nghiệm.


H97-Pro Gamer hỗ trợ đầy đủ 4 khe RAM DDR3 theo chuẩn H97 của Intel với dung lượng có thể lên tối đa 32GB và có bus hỗ trợ chỉ lên được 1600 MHz. 2 phase nguồn của RAM nằm ngay bên cạnh 4 khe RAM.
 ​Khu vực chip cầu nam của H97-PRO được thiết kế mang đậm nét game thủ nhìn khá bắt mắt khiến nhiều người nghĩ rằng ắt hẳn đây phải là bo mạch chủ Z97 chứ không phải H97.


​Khu vực các cổng I/O gồm:

1 x PS/22 cổng USB 2.01 cổng quang âm thanh và 1 cổng xuất hình HDMI 1.42 cổng xuất hình D-Sub và DVI2 cổng USB 3.0 dùng chip điều khiển ASMedia1 cổng LAN Intel 1 Gbps và 2 cổng USB 3.0 dùng chip Intel5 jack âm thanh 8 kênh.


​Khu vực cổng SATA được ASUS sắp xếp lại nhìn rất khoa học thay vì có phần chắp vá như người đàn anh H97-Pro. Tuy nhiên số lượng cổng SATA III đã bị giảm còn 4 cổng SATA III và 1 cổng SATA Express (khi dùng cổng này sẽ phải hy sinh 2 cổng SATA III ngay kế bên nó).


​Chip xử lý âm thanh Realtek ALC1150 chất lượng cao vốn chỉ xuất hiện trên các bo mạch chủ cao cấp được bảo vệ khỏi bị nhiễu sóng bởi lớp vỏ EMI Shield.SupremeFX. Để giữ chất lượng âm thanh tốt, H97-Pro Gamer có đường mạch cách ly các linh kiện âm thanh ra khỏi phần còn lại của bo mạch chủ nhằm tránh nhiễu điện từ có thể xảy ra.
*Lời kết*




*ASUS H97-Pro Gamer đã được bán trên thị trường VN với giá thấp nhất là 2.960.000 đồng.*


*Dùng chipset H97 nhưng lại có hỗ trợ ép xung mở hệ số nhân khi upgrade BIOS mới nhất.**Chất lượng âm thanh khá (Đạt điểm Good trong RMAA).**Hỗ trợ 2 cổng kết nối ổ cứng mới M.2 và SATA Express**Khe M.2 SSD hỗ trợ cả 2 chuẩn PCI Express và SATA III.**Còn giữ lại các cổng giao tiếp cũ như PCI, PS/2.**Giá tốt.**Thiết kế vẻ ngoài rất có chất gaming.**Hệ thống phase nguồn được nâng cấp lên 8+2.**Hỗ trợ các phần mềm dành cho game thủ vốn chỉ xuất hiện ở dòng ROG như Sonic Radar II, GameFirst II, SupremeFX Audio.**Dàn khe SATA III được thiết kế lại phân bố rất tốt không như người tiền nhiệm.*


*Dàn khe SATA III bị cắt bớt 2 khe.**Chỉ hỗ trợ bus RAM lên max 1600 MHz.**Chức năng USB 3.0 Boost chưa hiệu quả.*
​​

----------


## vupro09

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*

âm thanh chỉ dk good thui hả ta, chán nhỉ

----------


## phanloi711

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*

cái đường vàng vàng dọc theo là gì thế nhỉ, ngay chổ sound ấy

----------


## tuboi

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*




> cái đường vàng vàng dọc theo là gì thế nhỉ, ngay chổ sound ấy


line chông nhiễu co card âm thanh đó thím ơi

----------


## tddhcm148

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*




> cái đường vàng vàng dọc theo là gì thế nhỉ, ngay chổ sound ấy


đường đó nhìn cũng đẹp đẹp đó chớ

----------


## minhhai1307

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*




> âm thanh chỉ dk good thui hả ta, chán nhỉ


good là nghe chán rồi gì nữa chớ

----------


## virus

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*

giá con này ở mứa nào nhể, bác nào cho em xin dk

----------


## thuongdo07

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*




> giá con này ở mứa nào nhể, bác nào cho em xin dk


hơn 3tr khá là rẻ đó dành cho game thủ luôn

----------


## tindaica

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bo mạnh chủ ASUS H97-Pro Gamer*

thấy chả sang tí nào hét chán phèo luôn

----------

